# ~ for sale 35gal fish tank ~



## insanity604 (Nov 12, 2010)

- 35 gallon aquarium--with cover and a light
- Wood stand
- Water filter system
- Air Pump with Bubbles
- Adjustable temp heater 
- Many accessories (food, sponges, filters, chemicals etc)
- Decorations, and other accessories

Was a working tank NO LEAKS NO SCRATCHES (MINT)

$100 obo

[email protected]

Surrey B.C


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Wrong section


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

posted this in the wrong section, should have put it in the freshwater equipment classifieds, I'm sure the mods will move it to the proper place


----------

